# cutting strut bushings - mk4



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

A buddy of mine mentioned this to me the other night. My boc doesn't go low at all and I just looking to maximize my setup. I searched for a while last night and found one thread called "hacked strut bushings" I think...but everything else came up empty...and a lot of pics were old and weren't linked. 

So what are your thoughts? Can you provide pictures of where you cut?


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

as far as I know, cutting the bushing causes premature failure. Mess with the perches if your wheel allows it


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

You can buy different strut bushings that are smaller to give you more drop instead of cutting up stock ones. 
Here: http://www.partsgeek.com/gbproducts...content=YN&utm_campaign=PartsGeek+Google+Base 

Those are the bushing I have to go on my BOC setup and a friend of mine runs them with his coilovers. I forget how much more drop they give you but it's quite a bit. 
They're only $20 shipped and come with the bearings, use the included bearings because the stock ones won't fit.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

I've been hearing those audi bushings like to fail...


----------



## lcurtisl (Dec 13, 2004)

the thing to watch out for is if you cut the bushing too much you bring the bag/topplate closer to the bottom of the tower. by doing that, once the bushings start flexing from the load your top plate will slam against your tower and the ride will be garbage and the noise will be annoying.


----------



## buck_russell (Dec 30, 2010)

VR6OOM said:


> I've been hearing those audi bushings like to fail...


 audi bushings don't like to fail due to the composition but they are very noisy. 

if you cut the bushings just make sure you check them on a regular basis as they will prematurely fail. 

at one point i thought about using a hacked mk3 bushing because they have a lot more material than a mk4 bushing. just a thought.


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

i cut my mk4 bushings just enough so that the bearing could sit on the top plate of the bag but it didnt rub. its worked just fine so far :thumbup:


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

Some people say the audi bushing fail as early as 2k but others have driven on them for years with no problems. A friend of mine has had them in for 7k with no issues at all.


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

there are 2 types of strut bushing trimming 

1. the top - which i wouldnt do 

2. bottom - basically to allow a bag over coil to run the flat plate on top of the bag and still allow the oem strut bearing to sit on that plate and still be able to turn like oem 

you just grind down the bottom of the strut mount until you can put a bearing in it and turn it on a flat surface 

i have done this on plenty of installs with no issues and no increased wear on the bushing as far as i have noticed


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

ForVWLife said:


> 2. bottom - basically to allow a bag over coil to run the flat plate on top of the bag and still allow the oem strut bearing to sit on that plate and still be able to turn like oem
> 
> you just grind down the bottom of the strut mount until you can put a bearing in it and turn it on a flat surface
> 
> i have done this on plenty of installs with no issues and no increased wear on the bushing as far as i have noticed


 thats what i did too. works great


----------

